# My Trip to Stuttgart



## BrentWin (Dec 2, 2014)

I went to the World Championship Duck Calling Contest in Stuttgart AR last weekend. I was in Mack's Friday night, when I heard someone wailing on a duck call over by the call counter. The funny thing was, I couldn't see anybody with a call in their mouth. I walked over and there was this kid, too short to see over the counter, blowing away on a contest call.

I learned that the kid's name was Finley, and he was competing in the Jr. Worlds. He had a little bad luck Saturday and missed the finals by 2 points. I managed to catch up with Finley Sunday morning and asked him if I could video him blowing a couple of my calls. He was nice enough to do it. My goal now is to become as good a caller as a 9 year old. Click on the photo below for video of him demoing my calls.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=734406359948123

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 2, 2014)

Ha. I saw that on facebook this morning, but didn't have a chance to comment. Hopefully he sticks with it through his teenage years, these kids that do this amaze me.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 2, 2014)

Brent - Im not getting anything when I click the photo. Copying and pasting the link didn't work either..


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 3, 2014)

Scott, 
I don't know what the problem is. Try going to my Facebook page. It's under Crow's Fork Game Calls


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 3, 2014)

LOL - I gladly do not have a FB account. If you don't mind posting a link I'll try it.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 3, 2014)

Boy, that young man has a good start on a nice future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 3, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> LOL - I gladly do not have a FB account. If you don't mind posting a link I'll try it.


You should... lol

Try this - https://www.facebook.com /video.php?v=734406359948123 (take out the space between .com and /video.)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2014)

Awesome vid thanks Brent.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> LOL - I gladly do not have a FB account. If you don't mind posting a link I'll try it.



@NYWoodturner Scott ask @Kenbo to make you an admin on our page. That way whenever you watch a FB linked vid or something you can see it if you enable your browser to automatically sign you in after you log in the first time. Don't worry you don't have to understand anything about FB I can't do anything with that stupid thing takes a Canadian to run the dang thing. I hate FB.


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 3, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Boy, that young man has a good start on a nice future.



The nice thing was how polite this young man was. It was all "yer sir" and "no sir". He even messaged me later in the day, thanking me for letting him blow my calls. You just don't find that kind of manners anymore.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 9, 2014)

Fin is a great young man and a pleasure to be around. But be careful.....he like to pull pranks as well!!!!!!!! He tagged me at world live this year.....I`ll get him back

STUMP


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 9, 2014)

He kind of had that little onery grin that told me that he could be a little jokester if he knew me a little.


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 9, 2014)

He puts some body English into his calling. Pretty interesting.


----------

